# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  AJAK GABUNG MEMBER CEWEK DONG,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

## 3as

ajak gabung member cewek dong,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
biar agak meriah,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

tuh di treat penggemar koi sejati ada oyagoi 170cm, tinggal ajak aja  ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Trias...kan udah ada 2...yg nick Mommy dan Ayu....
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## 3as

> Om Trias...kan udah ada 2...yg nick Mommy dan Ayu....


masak pak ?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

wah , pak lurah , saya kok gak di kenalin sih,,,,,,,,,,,,  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Sy jg ga kenal kok pak...yg kenal tuh Om tenonx tuh....  ::   ::   ::  
Klu ga salah...yah bener....salah satu nya hari ini ada positng d...coba cari aja pak.
Sy lupa di thread mana...coba bukain 1 per 1 postingan hari ini....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

hehehehe saya lagi dibawa2 neh.... 
pokoknya asyik aja deh klo diajak jalan2 eheheheh asal bos mengijinkan   ::   ::  

bu mommy? di thread Jual - Temanku titip jual... cek deh
Trus satunya di Dari kita untuk kita dan Member's Pond   Topic: Inspirational 3in1 Filter
heheheheheh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## 3as

> hehehehe saya lagi dibawa2 neh.... 
> pokoknya asyik aja deh klo diajak jalan2 eheheheh asal bos mengijinkan    
> 
> bu mommy? di thread Jual - Temanku titip jual... cek deh
> Trus satunya di Dari kita untuk kita dan Member's Pond   Topic: Inspirational 3in1 Filter
> heheheheheh


bener nich om tenonx,  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
jangan bohong ya  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

brani cek om,
jangan kesengsem ya klo liat avatarnya bu Mommy, awas   ::   ::   ::

----------


## 3as

> brani cek om,
> jangan kesengsem ya klo liat avatarnya bu Mommy, awas


ya mommy enggak ketemu, di mana om ?

bohong masuk neraka lho  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

lho.... di Forum Jual Koi donk trus Thread Temenku titip Jual by Tenonx... pasti ada deh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## 3as

> lho.... di Forum Jual Koi donk trus Thread Temenku titip Jual by Tenonx... pasti ada deh


ternyata , sdr.tenonk baik hati, sopan, suka membantu orang tua dan tidak sombong  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Wagh kurban baroe nich   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

hehehehh ... mulai lagi deh  ::

----------


## 3as

pak lurah usul aja sama boss tuh,
misalkan setiap ada member cewek yang gabung yg sudah di klarifikasi dapat souvenir  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

misalkan
pompa sponsor Steamkoi 
laptop sponsor Tenonx 
sanke momomtaro Doddy
Kohaku maruyama sponsor Hankoi
Amplop sponsor William Pantoni
Ucapan selamat sponsor 3as
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## SUNU

Wakakakakkkkk...kakakaka... Udah pada mabok nih kayaknya.....

BU MOMMMYYYY.... ajak dong keponakannya ke sinii...   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

eheheheeh..gawat nihh desperate.....

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak Trias...maksudnya "klarifikasi" itu apa yah?
Maksud ...setelah copy darat atau pond visit gtu yah....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## 3as

> Pak Trias...maksudnya "klarifikasi" itu apa yah?
> Maksud ...setelah copy darat atau pond visit gtu yah....


Kalau katanya pak Han kalau sudah di balik,
kalau katanya om Tenonx kalau sudah bisa renang gaya dada
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Penta

Maksudnya . . . yg Kuchibeni + 170cm kah ?

----------


## 3as

> Maksudnya . . . yg Kuchibeni + 170cm kah ?


kalau yg 170 itu, saya enggak ikut2pak, itu bagian Tenonx ama P.Lurah,,,,,,,

lha saya aja tinngginya cuma 160  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

wkwkwkwkwkwkkwkwk . . . .

----------

